
Trump Twitter Archive - aasarava
http://trumptwitterarchive.com/#/
======
bsvalley
Trump + Paypal = trademark infringement

It's a cool idea but I'd be carful with the monetization aspect of it.

------
mrmondo
Sounds like a good thing but just loads a blank page for me on iOS 10.3

